# How many shrimp in a 3 gallon micro?



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey all, 

Am thinking about setting up a micro 3 gallon tank for some RCS and snails but was wondering how many I can have in there before overloading the system? I'm currently housing shrimp in 20-30 gallons but these small tiny tanks intrigue me. 

I've kept nano reefs for quite a while and I can generally stock those top to bottom with coral and inverts without much effect on water quality. As long as I don't add more than 1 or 2 fish, I'm fine. 

So anyone know how it works in the freshwater invert world?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i've had over 100 RCS in a 2 gallon before. but i've noticed the survival rate of babies go down as the population goes up.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

ya...once your water is good for them and they have enough food...you never know how many could be there...


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

If you can keep the water stable and clean, also with enough mineral and calcium, you can keep about 30 of them in ther, of couse you may want to put some wood or bamboo carbon in the tank for them to hide and walk around, I have a 4.5 GAL I have about 65 of them in there and + lots of baby. In that tank I have a ricca lawn in there it help alot.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

**


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe some of the numbers I'm hearing...65 adults + babies in a 4.5 gallon or 100 in a 2 gallon! 

That's unreal...I guess it is very similar to nano reefs then...the inverts don't really produce too much bio load. Good to know..thanks all!


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I have 100+ CRS in 3Gallon, so I think you should be able to hold 100 + RCS in it too.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

There has been breeders that have sucessfully kept 300 rcs in a 10G, that's for breeding though.

I suggest maybe 20-30 for a good amount. You don't really want them covering everything.


----------

